# Negative Result



## twiggy2 (Dec 12, 2004)

Hi Everyone 

Just tested on day 14 and got a negative result, however as soon as I had finished the negative line seemed to appear almost straight away even before the test complete symbol.

Have any of you had any dodgy results on day 14?

Any of your comments or thoughts would be much appreciated.

Thanks everyone Twiggy


----------



## Cinderella (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi Twiggy,

Sorry to hear you got a negative result. Unfortunately, so long as the control line or test complete symbol appears, the test worked properly. However, I would probably do another test just to make sure. 
Good luck and I hope everything works out for you if not this time, then in the very near future.

_Cinderella_


----------



## Tracy C (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi Twiggy,

So sorry to hear about your result - give yourself some time to come to terms with it.  Hard as thought it seems right now, you will start to feel stronger soon.  Thinking of you and DP and sending you lots of hugs.
Wishing you every success in a future treatment cycle - just so sorry it did not work out this time.

Love
Tracy


----------



## datai (Jan 17, 2005)

hi twiggy

its easy for us all to right stay strong etc etc but i know how you must feel as i have had this ahappen to me.  I am currently on day 11 and waiting.  Fingers and all the luck in the world to you.

Datai


----------



## twiggy2 (Dec 12, 2004)

Hi Everyone 

Thank you everyone for all you support. 

Wishing you all loads of luck with your treatment and for all you of those who are waiting hang in there because that thought of thinking we are pregnant is worth every minute of hope.

Good Luck and best wishes to you all 

Twiggy


----------



## Maria S (Jul 20, 2005)

Twiggy - we also received a -ive result last week so know exactly how you are feeling.

It does seem that time is the only factor that makes a difference.. it won't make you feel any less upset but will allow you to start considering the possibility of another ivf 'adventure', and slowly the thoughts become more of a plan and you find yourself booking another appointment at the clinic!

Although I am devastated that my result was -ive I know I'm not going to get my wish for a family any other way, so eventually I know my brain will take over and make the decision to start the process again... For the mean time just allow time for your heart to grieve for what could have been.. I know you're not supposed to allow yourself to think about things too far ahead, but we're all human and I know I had considered what next year might have been like if the result was positive and I'm sure you had too!

Sending you & your DP lots of luck for the future..

Maria S


----------

